
Ask HN: Best Wunderlist replacement? - michalpt
Hi guys,<p>as many others I am not really impressed with Microsoft’s Wunderlist replacement called To-Do. So my question is, is there any similiar, simple and safe alternative? It seems to me most of the competitors tend to overcomplicate things (e.g Omnifocus) which is something I am not looking for. The closest thing to Wunderlist I was able to find is probably TickTick, but I would love to hear other tips.<p>Thanks
======
submeta
Todoist.com is a great alternative. You can make it as complex and as simple
as you want. - Each action item has a comment / notes section. You can assign
labels, priorities and due dates to action items. And you can move them to
project folders. Projects (or project folders) can be nested. The nested
project folder structure is on the left hand side. In the paid version you can
assign todos to others. Then there are filters (a standard set of filters and
user defined filters) that allow you to filter your todos according to labels,
assignees, due dates etc

~~~
michalpt
Thank you. Todoist really seems like a best pick so far

~~~
submeta
I've used them all. "Remember the milk", toodledo, omnifocus, wunderlist and
many many more. None is perfect. Todoist is the one I keep coming back to.

------
arkokoley
I find [https://todo.microsoft.com/](https://todo.microsoft.com/) to be an
excellent alternative.

~~~
michalpt
Well not having a Mac desktop app available is a deal breaker for me.

------
twobyfour
Have you tried Asana?

~~~
michalpt
Yes but it is too robust and I feel it is more suited for teams not
individuals :)

